# Flea market



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

On March 18th the Poquoson Kiwanis Club will be holding their annual fishing flea market. I believe this is the 4th year. The flea market will be held at Poquoson High School. Link below for more info.


http://www.poquosonkiwanis.org/Kiwanis/Flea_Market.html


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

This Saturday the 18th is the day! Boats, tackle, rods, reels, art, and seminars. Come on out to Poquoson High School and join in on the action.


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

For anyone else wondering where is Poquoson, I looked it up, its in VA. Too far for me.


----------

